# Pharmacist goodness.



## Dan0h (Oct 9, 2021)

No build docs, no worries. Everything you need is on the pcb. Tight fit in a Gorva. I am waiting for the 2n5457s to arrive in the meantime I put a set of J201s in and it sounds great. Has a lot of tweak-ability with the three internal trims: treble, bass, and Boost. And the mid and gain knobs have a lot of range.


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 9, 2021)

That looks amazing @Dan0h - those footswitch dress nuts really add to the look.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 9, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> That looks amazing @Dan0h - those footswitch dress nuts really add to the look.


Thank you. I keep being drawn to pedals with those types of knobs so I thought it was time to use some. I also really like those dress nuts. Or as we Scotts say Kilts….


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 9, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Thank you. I keep being drawn to pedals with those types of knobs so I thought it was time to use some. I also really like those dress nuts. Or as we Scotts say Kilts….



Yeah where did you get those nuts at @Dan0h


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 9, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Yeah where did you get those nuts at @Dan0h


I got Deez Nutz from LoveMySwitches.


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 9, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> I got Deez Nutz from LoveMySwitches.


Thanks.  I think I'll have to see if they have anything else I need and do a decent sized order to make it worthwhile.  I haven't ordered from LMS in a long time.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 9, 2021)

After being able to turn up to decent volume on the amp, I can say with out a doubt this build is not leaving my board anytime soon. It does that magical thing to the sound that up until now I have only heard from pedals that have transformers in them. This has no transformers! Wow, component wizardry, no wonder they are asking $300+ for the real deal.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Oct 9, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Thank you. I keep being drawn to pedals with those types of knobs so I thought it was time to use some. I also really like those dress nuts. Or as we Scotts say Kilts….


I do not recommend googling kilt nuts on your work computer.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 9, 2021)

Ok, I just realized that not only is the artwork on the real pedal a doctor dropping lsd tabs in the drinks, and the Beatles song Dr. Robert is about their drug dealing Dr. 
I spent way too much time listening to the doors in my youth to realize the Beatles were on the stuff too…


----------



## DAJE (Oct 10, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Ok, I just realized that not only is the artwork on the real pedal a doctor dropping lsd tabs in the drinks, and the Beatles song Dr. Robert is about their drug dealing Dr.
> I spent way too much time listening to the doors in my youth to realize the Beatles were on the stuff too…


The artwork on the "real" pedal is by Klaus Voormann, friend of the Beatles from their Hamburg days, illustrator of the Revolver album cover, and musical collaborator with all 4 ex-Beatles. Very interesting and talented bloke in his own right, and the absolute perfect person for the job of doing the pedal art.


----------



## Coda (Oct 10, 2021)

DAJE said:


> The artwork on the "real" pedal is by Klaus Voormann, friend of the Beatles from their Hamburg days, illustrator of the Revolver album cover, and musical collaborator with the 3 Beatles that weren't Paul. Very interesting and talented bloke in his own right, and the absolute perfect person for the job of doing the pedal art.


He also played Bass on the Carol King Tapestry album, I think…


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Oct 10, 2021)

Coda said:


> He also played Bass on the Carol King Tapestry album, I think…


That would actually be Perry Steinberg and Charlie Larkey. You’re probably thinking of the ‘No Secrets’ album by Carly Simon, including the track “You’re So Vain”.


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 11, 2021)

I forgot to mention that had one substitution. Even though I had an A25k pot on my Tayda order it wasn’t in the bag, first time missing a part, I used a A100k pot instead. Not sure what if anything I’m missing out on. There seems to be a huge range of sounds from 0-10 across that pot (mids). I also noticed when the mids pot gets around 7 it starts adding in some more break up to the signal. Not sure if that happens with the correct 25k value or not. No plans to swap it out as I love it the way it is. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Barry (Oct 11, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> I forgot to mention that had one substitution. Even though I had an A25k pot on my Tayda order it wasn’t in the bag, first time missing a part, I used a A100k pot instead. Not sure what if anything I’m missing out on. There seems to be a huge range of sounds from 0-10 across that pot (mids). I also noticed when the mids pot gets around 7 it starts adding in some more break up to the signal. Not sure if that happens with the correct 25k value or not. No plans to swap it out as I love it the way it is. Just wanted to share. View attachment 16892


That mid pot increase adding to the break up is common behavior for that pedal and amp


----------



## fig (Oct 11, 2021)

That's a beauty! What a couple rows of resistors & transistors huh?


----------



## Twrog (Oct 20, 2021)

If you don't mind me asking, did you happen to go for specific spec on your transistors?  Just built this and whilst it sounds good it's very low gain.  The boost side is dirty and loud as hell, but the regular side is quite subtle.
Cheers
Ben


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 20, 2021)

Twrog said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you happen to go for specific spec on your transistors?  Just built this and whilst it sounds good it's very low gain.  The boost side is dirty and loud as hell, but the regular side is quite subtle.
> Cheers
> Ben


Have you tweaked the trim pots? The boost one specifically?


----------



## Dan0h (Oct 20, 2021)

Twrog said:


> If you don't mind me asking, did you happen to go for specific spec on your transistors?  Just built this and whilst it sounds good it's very low gain.  The boost side is dirty and loud as hell, but the regular side is quite subtle.
> Cheers
> Ben


Also, the MID pot affects breakup too. If you get past 7 on the MID pot it should add to the gain. Maybe try another set of transistors if you socketed as well.


----------



## fig (Dec 12, 2021)

mcluff said:


> What kind of transistors are Q1-Q3, if you don't mind me asking?


2N2222A


----------



## Dan0h (Dec 12, 2021)

mcluff said:


> What kind of transistors are Q1-Q3, if you don't mind me asking?


2n2222a


----------

